# FF Tiger Bloom or Big Bloom?



## BlAzEmAsTeRkUsh42o

which do you guys think is better? FF Tiger Bloom, or Big Bloom. i wanna get the most out of my plants


----------



## phatpharmer

I use both in conjuction with all the other FF line up, Grow Big I use just in veg and I use Big bloom in both stages! I follow the Fox Farm feeding schedule at 1/2 stregth!

                                              Phatpharmer


----------



## docfishwrinkle

u should use all 3 liquids IMO


----------



## Exarmy

Both they have different minreals. And if your in flower I would recommend useing there cha ching, open seseame, and beestie bloom per intructions and plant permiting.

this is what I use




edit: sorry for the drunk posting


----------



## Exarmy

If you llok at the NPK rateing on the bottle it will help you see. In the Big bloom Is super low....like .8-.9-1 or something like that. And the tiger bloom has a higher npk. Which has always lead me to think that the big bloom is the micro nutrient, and the tiger is the bloom and the grow big is the veg.


Here is a link to fox farms feeding schduel
hxxp://foxfarmfertilizer.com/feedingfox.html[/url]


----------



## jmansweed

Foxfarm nutrients should be mixed to insure a balenced feeding program. Grow and Tiger Bloom are the primary forms of N/P/K, while Big Bloom is a micronutrient tea mixed with both. The Open sesami, Cha ching and Beestie Bloom are not necessary but will asist in a better and more productive harvest. Fox farm when used properly will lead to huge production. Try mildly different feedings on plants of the same strain and keep notes. This will eventually give you clear measuements that best suit you situation.


----------



## BlAzEmAsTeRkUsh42o

phatfarmer... why do u use big bloom in both? what does that do? lol. im kinda new at the growing aspect.


----------



## jmansweed

if i remember correctly Big Bloom is the all organic portion of Fox Farm. It primarily adds micro nutrients. All of which are vital to uptake, overall health and resistance to disease and pests. Foxfarm grow or tiger bloom alone are only a portion of the nutrient program. Plants need all forms of nutrients throughout they're entire life cycle. At times you'll have to adjust levels of certain nutrients to help the plant surge through stages of growth and flowering. Naturally the nutrients stronger in nitrogen are better fit for veg growth and phosphurous and potassium assist in root and flowering growth. Nutrients need to be well balenced, not extreme one way or the other. Best of luck


----------



## astrobud

grow big is for veg, tiger bloom is for flowering, some mixing of the two during flower. the big bloom, cha ching, ect are all additives the way i understand it


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

hxxp://foxfarmfertilizer.com/soilfeed.pdf  


change xx to  tt


Hope this helps..and FYI..Tiger bloom is not organic


----------



## maximummax

I also use both together at about 1/4 -1/2 strength. The big bloom is more for micronutes while the tiger bloom is the the base flowering fert. If you were to only use one you would want it to be the Tiger bloom. A while back I experimented using only the big bloom on one plant in my flower room. It wasn't pretty. That plant stayed small and turned yellow. It was starving. I've also used just Tiger bloom with good results but my results show the best using both togeather.

Max


----------



## dirtyolsouth

maximummax said:
			
		

> The big bloom is more for micronutes while the tiger bloom is the the base flowering fert. If you were to only use one you would want it to be the Tiger bloom. A while back I experimented using only the big bloom on one plant in my flower room. It wasn't pretty. That plant stayed small and turned yellow. It was starving. I've also used just Tiger bloom with good results but my results show the best using both togeather.
> 
> Max



They do work well together but I think it's actually the opposite...   Big Bloom is the base bloom nute with a wide range of nutes and micro nutes.  It has NPK #'s of 0.01 - 0.3 - 0.7 so it's a bit deceiving with the decimal points.  It's similar to using GH bloom and micro with very little of the grow.  Tiger bloom is more of an additive with a high phosphorus content (2-8-4 NPK).  As 4u2smoke says TB is not organic but it's supposed to be 'naturally based' whatever that means.   Big Bloom is all organic...

Happy Growing!
[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica][/FONT]


----------



## Hick

dirtyolsouth said:
			
		

> They do work well together but I think it's actually the opposite...   Big Bloom is the base bloom nute with a wide range of nutes and micro nutes.  It has NPK #'s of 0.01 - 0.3 - 0.7 so it's a bit deceiving with the decimal points.  It's similar to using GH bloom and micro with very little of the grow.  Tiger bloom is more of an additive with a high phosphorus content (2-8-4 NPK).  As 4u2smoke says TB is not organic but it's supposed to be 'naturally based' whatever that means.   Big Bloom is all organic...
> 
> Happy Growing!


_Quite_ the opposite...
"Tiger Bloom" is the fertilizer/nutrient and "Big Bloom" is an additive....  
thats simple enough to figure out just by the numbers. 



> Use FoxFarm Big BloomTM in conjunction with other FoxFarm nutrients to relieve plant stress, unlock unwanted
> salt bonds and allow for increased nutritional flow


right from the feeding chart..


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA

would u mix ff tiger bloom with pura vida bloom???

or any other brands for that matter????


----------



## Time4Plan-B

Some people think throwing allsorts of boosters/additives at the plant will encourage bigger buds.

This just isn't the case tbh more harm than good usually comes from this with a lockout of one thing or another due to overferting of the plants.

Its just like jbonez says 'kiss' method.

So just basic nutrients with the environment set to near as dammit perfect and you will be rewarded with buds.

Time4Plan-B


----------



## Pepper

BlAzEmAsTeRkUsh42o said:
			
		

> which do you guys think is better? FF Tiger Bloom, or Big Bloom. i wanna get the most out of my plants[/quote
> 
> 
> 
> You need the complete line of FF from start to finish, FF nutes are VERY strong in my oppinion FF is the best out there my friend loves Canna.
> 
> You can not go by the FF chart, that chart is just to give you a very basic idea on how and when to use the nutes. Some starins are VERY nute sensitive, and some strains can really take the nutes to the max. So what does one do? Easy I have writen a nute chart that works very well for me with sativa, and indica strains, I only use FF nutes.
> 
> Here is my FF feeding chart for all my strains, the all get fed the same, and I only grow in DCW so I use the hydroponic nutes.
> 
> In my chart all my nute mesurements are in ml.
> 
> This chart starts from seed, or clone.
> 
> Plants 1wk old - ph 5.5 - 24hr light
> Grow Big - 2ml per galon
> Big Bloom - 2ml per galon
> 
> Plants 2 wk old - ph 5.5 - 18hr light
> Grow big - 4ml per galon
> Big Bloom - 6ml per galon
> 
> Plants 3wk & 4wk old - ph 5.5 - 18hr ligh
> Grow Big - 6ml per galon
> Big Bloom - 6ml per galon
> 
> Plants 5, 6, 7, 8 wk old - ph 5.8 12hr ligh
> Grow Big - 4ml per galon
> Big Bloom - 6ml per galon
> Tiger Bloom - 4ml per galon
> All 3 FF solubles - I use ten 1/4 tsp of each soluble,  for 20 galons of water.
> 
> Plants 9, 10, 11, 12 wk old - ph 6.0 12hr ligh
> Grow Big - 2ml per galon
> Big bloom - 6ml per galon
> Tiger Bloom - 4ml per galon
> All 3 FF solubles - I use ten 1/4 tsp of each soluble, for 20 galons of water.


----------



## Trafic

Awesome chart.  Thanks.  One question though, why do you keep your ph so low?  I was under the impression that you want to be around 6.3-8/



			
				Pepper said:
			
		

> This chart starts from seed, or clone.
> 
> Plants 1wk old - ph 5.5 - 24hr light
> Grow Big - 2ml per galon
> Big Bloom - 2ml per galon
> 
> Plants 2 wk old - ph 5.5 - 18hr light
> Grow big - 4ml per galon
> Big Bloom - 6ml per galon
> 
> Plants 3wk & 4wk old - ph 5.5 - 18hr ligh
> Grow Big - 6ml per galon
> Big Bloom - 6ml per galon
> 
> Plants 5, 6, 7, 8 wk old - ph 5.8 12hr ligh
> Grow Big - 4ml per galon
> Big Bloom - 6ml per galon
> Tiger Bloom - 4ml per galon
> All 3 FF solubles - I use ten 1/4 tsp of each soluble,  for 20 galons of water.
> 
> Plants 9, 10, 11, 12 wk old - ph 6.0 12hr ligh
> Grow Big - 2ml per galon
> Big bloom - 6ml per galon
> Tiger Bloom - 4ml per galon
> All 3 FF solubles - I use ten 1/4 tsp of each soluble, for 20 galons of water.


----------



## The New Girl

Hey, see if this helps...* that pH is for hydro*

Big Bloom&#8482; Liquid Plant Food (0.01-0.3-0.7)
Natural and Organic Blossom Builder

This odorless, liquid fertilizer is a live culture of vitamins, amino acids, natural growth hormones, enzymes, and beneficial organic microbes. Our special, micro-brewed formula incorporates earthworm castings, bat guano and other high test organic ingredients that offer a full, balanced range of nutrients. Norwegian kelp improves nutrient uptake and increases yields. Rock phosphate helps transfer energy from one part of the plant to another, which means bigger buds and more fragrant flowers.

Tiger Bloom® Liquid Plant Food (2-8-4)
Vicious Bloomer with Micronutrients

Ready to bloom? Tiger Bloom® makes it happen. This is an ultra-potent, fast-acting, high-phosphorus fertilizer with just enough nitrogen to sustain healthy, vigorous green growth during flowering. The low pH keeps it stable and ensures that the micronutrients will be available when plants need them. In addition to containing critical trace minerals, we brew our liquid fertilizer with earthworm castings and kelp meal for a biologically active formula.


----------



## Super Silver Haze

trafic, MJ will not grow in a ph of 8 in hydro.  5.8 seemed to be the ideal target for DWC from my research.

and what gave you the impression of that high of PH?  i hope it wasnt from someone on MarP.


----------

